# 36mm Stowa Marine



## lecorbeau

FYI: Stowa has confirmed via email that photos of their upcoming 36mm Marine will be available in the next 1-2 weeks. Barring any unpleasant surprises, I'm almost certainly going to add one to my collection.


----------



## Origo_DK

Looking forward to seeing this one, seems like a good size. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snikerz

lecorbeau said:


> FYI: Stowa has confirmed via email that photos of their upcoming 36mm Marine will be available in the next 1-2 weeks. Barring any unpleasant surprises, I'm almost certainly going to add one to my collection.


Finally!! Have been waiting ever since the release calendar was leaked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Would like to know how the Marine 36 will look like. Similar to its predecessor ?








-old Stowa Catalogue in background-


----------



## karhu

stuffler said:


> Would like to know how the Marine 36 will look like. Similar to its predecessor ?
> 
> View attachment 13112993
> 
> -old Stowa Catalogue in background-


That smaller Marine in the background is fantastic, if that's what it looks like I'm buying one. The only shame would be it having to compete for time with my Partitio. Are there any details to share about the one pictured?


----------



## StufflerMike

karhu said:


> That smaller Marine in the background is fantastic, if that's what it looks like I'm buying one. The only shame would be it having to compete for time with my Partitio. Are there any details to share about the one pictured?


It's a Ladies Marine with ETA 2824-2 in a 316L polished case. Catalogue is from 2002. The other Marine was fitted with an Unitas 6425.


----------



## City74

Wow a 36mm marine style watch....that’s really nice. Always liked the style but most were larger 40mm sizes except the Steinhart which was 38mm I believe. A 36mm would be great. I’ll have to make sure I keep check of the website. I hope they do blued hands


----------



## StufflerMike

City74 said:


> Wow a 36mm marine style watch....that's really nice. Always liked the style but most were larger 40mm sizes except the Steinhart which was 38mm I believe. A 36mm would be great. I'll have to make sure I keep check of the website. I hope they do blued hands


Take your time. Only pics in May, watches will be available in August 2018. Hope to see them in the flesh when hiking with Stowa on Jul 15th.


----------



## P. Ortiz

stuffler said:


> It's a Ladies Marine with ETA 2824-2 in a 316L polished case. Catalogue is from 2002. The other Marine was fitted with an Unitas 6425.


Is the Unitas 6425 similar in feel and function to the 6498? Also, is it still available in some form? If so, I'd consider the package to be perfect for me. I would prefer a more compact version of the Marine Original, but not at the expense of losing the combination of qualities I like about the 6498 movement.


----------



## P. Ortiz

stuffler said:


> It's a Ladies Marine with ETA 2824-2 in a 316L polished case. Catalogue is from 2002. The other Marine was fitted with an Unitas 6425.


Is the Unitas 6425 similar in feel and function to the 6498? Also, is it still available today in some form? If so, I'd consider the package to be perfect for me. I would prefer a more compact version of the Marine Original, but not at the expense of losing the combination of qualities I like about the 6498 movement.


----------



## StufflerMike

Similar in function ? What do you mean ? Both are hw and both have a small second. 6498 is a pocket watch movement, 6425 is not. Different movement diameter, different height, different beat, 18.000 vs 21.600, different power reserve. Similar in feel ? What do you mean ?


----------



## P. Ortiz

Yes, I wonder if they are similar in feel. I also like the slower 18,000 beats but 21,600 is pretty close. Another thing I like about the 6498 is that when you are setting the time, forward motion of the crown also moves the hands forward, unlike some movements that are the other way-around. And somehow, I feel more of the mechanical-ness when setting time and winding the 6498 than with any of my other watches. Most of what I like is visceral and subjective.


----------



## mj043

Really hoping for roman numerals. Would make the perfect dress watch.


----------



## lecorbeau

So much for 1-2 weeks...


----------



## City74

lecorbeau said:


> So much for 1-2 weeks...


As others have said a late summer release seems more realistic. You can always sign up for Stowa newsletter and I'm sure you will get an email when they are ready


----------



## Moadeeb

Stowa's website says that pictures of the Marine Klassik 36 "will follow in May." It is now June, still no pics. 

Signed up for the news ticker, but there has been no newsletter about this "novelty."

I hope they offer the option of a silver dial. That would justify a higher than 550 Euro price tag, which is the price of a Marine Klassik 40 arabic white date. Without a silver dial, the price for 36mm should be lower than 550 Euro (less cost for less watch). Better to pay more for a silver dial. 

Small seconds on a 36mm to 38mm Marine (along with a silver dial) might be too much to ask for, but would be ideal.

double post deleted by mod


----------



## StufflerMike

Now we know what month it is. Thank you for that. Thank you for sharing your thoughts on pricing as well. The Marine Klassik 40 arabic with date is €660, silver is €1020, so <€550 for the 36mm Marine is just dreaming, imho.
Less cost for less watch ? What reasoning is that ? You think that 4mm less case diameter and a somehow smaller dial justify the price going down ? C‘mon, serious ? 4mm. I don‘t think that hands, sapphire crystal can be had remarkable cheaper. Movement is identical so I do not see a price <€550. 

The Flieger Klassik 36 is €990 as is the 40mm, except the Ikarus which is €660. This might give you already an idea on pricing.

Finally, time will tell.


----------



## Moadeeb

A 4mm decrease in a watch's diameter translates into a significant reduction in the watch dial's surface area. That should lower the price if precious metals are used to make the surface of the dial. A 40mm circle has a surface area of 1,257 square mm. A 36mm circle has a surface area of only 1,018 square mm. (Surface area of a circle = pi * r squared)

In terms of volume, a 4mm decrease in the diameter results in much less watch, because volume of a cylinder = p * r squared * height. A 40mm Stowa Marine has a volume of 12,818 cubic mm. At 36mm and the same height, the volume drops to 10,382 cubic mm.

So now we know what month it is, and a bit more about what math is.


----------



## StufflerMike

Moadeeb said:


> A 4mm decrease in a watch's diameter translates into a significant reduction in the watch dial's surface area. That should lower the price if precious metals are used to make the surface of the dial. A 40mm circle has a surface area of 1,257 square mm. A 36mm circle has a surface area of only 1,018 square mm. (Surface area of a circle = pi * r squared)
> 
> In terms of volume, a 4mm decrease in the diameter results in much less watch, because volume of a cylinder = p * r squared * height. A 40mm Stowa Marine has a volume of 12,818 cubic mm. At 36mm and the same height, the volume drops to 10,382 cubic mm.
> 
> So now we know what month it is, and a bit more about what math is.


Do you really think your math ends up in a price close to this one you suggested. I say no. Your math is missing costs for the the new tools being made and the hands sourced from Universo in a most likely smaller amount which....you guess -increases the price per unit. Same with a smaller amount of dials and cases for a 36mm watch. Total cost calculation isn't simply math and cubic mm. We know that now as well.

As I said, time will tell. And as I said, the 36mm Flieger price is €990. Following your math it shouldn't be sold at that price.....but.....


----------



## City74

I was assuming it would be the same price as the 40mm Klassik....I guess we shall see


----------



## Fikk

I don't see any reason for a different price.

The price of a watch can't simply be proportional to the quantity of materials. Or you should pay a watch for only a fraction of their actual price.


----------



## krisrsolebury

Moadeeb said:


> A 4mm decrease in a watch's diameter translates into a significant reduction in the watch dial's surface area. That should lower the price if precious metals are used to make the surface of the dial. A 40mm circle has a surface area of 1,257 square mm. A 36mm circle has a surface area of only 1,018 square mm. (Surface area of a circle = pi * r squared)
> 
> In terms of volume, a 4mm decrease in the diameter results in much less watch, because volume of a cylinder = p * r squared * height. A 40mm Stowa Marine has a volume of 12,818 cubic mm. At 36mm and the same height, the volume drops to 10,382 cubic mm.
> 
> So now we know what month it is, and a bit more about what math is.


You can always email Stowa and see if Jörg will give you a discount for the decreased volume of a new 36mm Marine..German air is expensive.

Maybe this is the thinking that started the trend for huge watches in recent years -

Always buy a large watch so others are impressed - "that guy must be really rich to afford all that air, those movement spacers, and a fraction of a square mm more dial".

Somebody call Omega and tell them they didn't get the memo about reducing watch prices due to size:

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/...ial-master-chronometer-43-5-mm-21533442101001

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/...ial-master-chronometer-39-5-mm-21533402001001

Actually I'm a little bummed that when I lost some weight and started buying medium t-shirts instead of large I wasn't given a discount. Guess I got hosed.


----------



## externational

I hope it has a subseconds given the smaller dial space. Any updates from anyone on news/pics?


----------



## StufflerMike

externational said:


> I hope it has a subseconds given the smaller dial space. Any updates from anyone on news/pics?


There's always hope. However, the description indicates a center seconds hand. Jörg would have mentioned other options methinks.

„New Marine watch in 36 mm case. Arabic and roman dial versions. With or without date. Available end of August 2018. Pictures will follow in May."

The 7001 with small second does not feature a date. I think the 36mm Marine will house an ETA 2824-2.


----------



## X2-Elijah

2824-2 in a 36mm case will look somewhat chunky, because 2824-2 forces a certain thickness. Iirc the antea 39 (with 2824 movements) is 9.20mm, and that's as thin as these can possibly go, with minimal WR. For the flieger, I bet Stowa will want to do a bit more robustness, so we'd be looking at 36mm x 10mm or so.


----------



## bbjai

I hope they have the option for the small seconds. I don't really need the date i hope they release it with 7001 since it is available with the antea why not the marine


----------



## lecorbeau

They're running far behind schedule. Hoping it's worth the wait


----------



## lecorbeau

I followed up and got this:

"Please note, the pictures of the Marine Klassik 36 arabic and roman are still not available, but it looks like 
the Marine Klassik 40."

LOL


----------



## bbjai

So i guess they aren't making a sub second version. which is too bad i really wanted one with sub seconds but the 41mm unitas with 50.20mm lug to lug M.O just won't fit my 6.25inch wrist sigh, the curse of small wrist strikes again.


----------



## Fikk

bbjai said:


> So i guess they aren't making a sub second version. which is too bad i really wanted one with sub seconds but the 41mm unitas with 50.20mm lug to lug M.O just won't fit my 6.25inch wrist sigh, the curse of small wrist strikes again.


You can look after a second hand Marine 6425 but as only 100 were made, they are not easy to find.


----------



## jakec

lecorbeau said:


> I followed up and got this:
> 
> "Please note, the pictures of the Marine Klassik 36 arabic and roman are still not available, but it looks like
> the Marine Klassik 40."
> 
> LOL


I was hoping this would be the case. I'm going to hold off on my Steinhart Marine 38 purchase for the time being until I decide which I like better.


----------



## commanche

bbjai said:


> So i guess they aren't making a sub second version. which is too bad i really wanted one with sub seconds but the 41mm unitas with 50.20mm lug to lug M.O just won't fit my 6.25inch wrist sigh, the curse of small wrist strikes again.


Agreed. I personally wish they use ETA 2825. I think it might fit 36mm case nicely and it's more robust that Peseux 7001 (?)


----------



## Moadeeb

Unofficial word is that purchasers of a Marine Klassik 36 will be able to choose between the ETA 2824 automatic and ETA 2804 hand winding movements.


----------



## Fisi

FYI: Stowa mentioned yesterday on Instagram that the Marine 36 is being released today, but as of yet no sign...


----------



## lecorbeau

Fisi said:


> FYI: Stowa mentioned yesterday on Instagram that the Marine 36 is being released today, but as of yet no sign...


I called today. They said the launch has been delayed again.


----------



## Fisi

lecorbeau said:


> I called today. They said the launch has been delayed again.


Good to know, thanks.

It's all been a bit chaotic, this one!


----------



## lecorbeau

first batch of photos released.


----------



## City74

Just got the new ticker email and ordered. They will be shipped mid August. I bought the no date Arabic variety and it’s just under $700 shipped to the US. My first Stowa and I’m uber excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecorbeau

Ordered! A bit disappointed there isn't a handwind option, but excited all the same.


----------



## bobski

I just saw the email come through and was really excited. Love the Marine Classic 40 aesthetic but just too big. 

Shame that the hands are not the same, one of the things I like most is those hands being as thin as a hair! Ah well will keep an eye out for any further developments. 

I am looking forward to seeing some more photos of these from you guys though!


----------



## flyingpicasso

I love that they used the MO "English pear" handset. I've always felt my 40mm Marine Auto was a tad large for my liking, but it has the silver dial and old logo, so I'm not flipping. If, however, Stowa released an LE 36 with brushed case, old logo, silver dial, and handwound movement, I'd pounce. (Not holding my breath)


----------



## Fikk

flyingpicasso said:


> I love that they used the MO "English pear" handset. I've always felt my 40mm Marine Auto was a tad large for my liking, but it has the silver dial and old logo, so I'm not flipping. If, however, Stowa released an LE 36 with brushed case, old logo, silver dial, and handwound movement, I'd pounce. (Not holding my breath)


I don't believe that there well be any old logo LE.
You can ask Stowa for all the other, they may be able to fulfill your request.


----------



## StufflerMike

flyingpicasso said:


> I love that they used the MO "English pear" handset. I've always felt my 40mm Marine Auto was a tad large for my liking, but it has the silver dial and old logo, so I'm not flipping. If, however, Stowa released an LE 36 with brushed case, old logo, silver dial, and handwound movement, I'd pounce. (Not holding my breath)


I don't see the old logo coming back. Other options......time will tell.


----------



## CortUK

lecorbeau said:


> Ordered! A bit disappointed there isn't a handwind option, but excited all the same.


I was surprised by the lack of a handwound option in light of the fact it is provided on the Flieger 36. I messaged Stowa, and they replied that an ETA 2804-2 option follows in the autumn.


----------



## lecorbeau

> an ETA 2804-2 option follows in the autumn.


ugh. already ordered the auto.


----------



## StufflerMike

lecorbeau said:


> ugh. already ordered the auto.


Email Stowa, I am sure they will happily assist you with altering your order.


----------



## CortUK

lecorbeau said:


> ugh. already ordered the auto.


The manual wind is only a few weeks away. I'm sure they won't mind holding on to your money while they get them ready for release.


----------



## pavilion

Manual wind, thinner hands (like the ones in Marine 40) and silver 925/000 dial  I hope Stowa will offer these options.
Anyway, at the cost <700 € for the top version, there is hardly any alternative.


----------



## CortUK

Manual wind option now available to order, for mid-October delivery.


----------



## P. Ortiz

CortUK said:


> Manual wind option now available to order, for mid-October delivery.


I haven't seen it on their website, unless I'm looking in the wrong place. How do you get more information on the new 36 before placing an order?


----------



## CortUK

P. Ortiz said:


> I haven't seen it on their website, unless I'm looking in the wrong place. How do you get more information on the new 36 before placing an order?


Click on any of the four Marine Classic 36 options, scroll down, and you have a choice of three movements - the third being the ETA 2804.


----------



## P. Ortiz

CortUK said:


> Click on any of the four Marine Classic 36 options, scroll down, and you have a choice of three movements - the third being the ETA 2804.


Found it...thanks.


----------



## Pacific Time Standard

lecorbeau said:


> FYI: Stowa has confirmed via email that photos of their upcoming 36mm Marine will be available in the next 1-2 weeks. Barring any unpleasant surprises, I'm almost certainly going to add one to my collection.


Very excited to see hands on review of this, it might be just wishful thinking on my part but I think finally we're turning back from the oversized watch trend from the last two decades. Hopefully more follow.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CortUK

Pacific Time Standard said:


> Very excited to see hands on review of this, it might be just wishful thinking on my part but I think finally we're turning back from the oversized watch trend from the last two decades. Hopefully more follow.


I hope so too. Though Omega has just dropped the 36.25mm Seamaster 300M and grown the full-sized one by another millimeter.


----------



## lecorbeau

Altered my order from auto to manual. October is an eternity from now!


----------



## City74

Any updates? When I bought the watch it said end of August, well it's close and haven't heard any news about shipping dates etc. Anyone else heard anything?

- - - Updated - - -

Any updates? When I bought the watch it said end of August, well it's close and haven't heard any news about shipping dates etc. Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Pacific Time Standard

+1, eagerly awaiting update.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec

So its time to turn the page on the calander to Sept. Anyone receive thier 36mm Marine yet ? I want to make a decision on this or the Antea 365 soon so as to have it before I leave for vacation. Looking forward to hopefully seeing some pics/mini review maybe, posted soon.
Off topic.I just received my Stowa catalog today.I really enjoyed reading up on the history of the company.At 265 pages its very informative and describes each piece fully. Great personal customer service from them as well.
Pictures in the book really have me wanting the Marine Chrono. but I don't think I can pull off the overall size(would love to try one on for sure).


----------



## lecorbeau

Seconding request for photos!


----------



## lecorbeau

No customer wrist shots anywhere?


----------



## Moadeeb

Today, Stowa said that the Marine Classic 36 arabic white handwinding watch that I ordered will be shipped in approx. 5-10 days.


----------



## m_ceaiu

This is superb! Only detail that could make it even better would be a silver dial.


----------



## CortUK

m_ceaiu said:


> This is superb! Only detail that could make it even better would be a silver dial.


Matte case would make it absolutely perfect for me. Polished cases are a bit too showy for my taste, and at the same time can look cheap. I wonder if they'd do a special order on that...


----------



## P. Ortiz

CortUK said:


> Matte case would make it absolutely perfect for me. Polished cases are a bit too showy for my taste, and at the same time can look cheap. I wonder if they'd do a special order on that...


Check this thread toward the end for the answer. A fellow posted a picture of his new Marine 36 and I noticed that his had a brushed case, so I asked.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-marine-36mm-4800131-2.html


----------



## CortUK

P. Ortiz said:


> Check this thread toward the end for the answer. A fellow posted a picture of his new Marine 36 and I noticed that his had a brushed case, so I asked.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-marine-36mm-4800131-2.html


Awesome. They've just earned my custom. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CortUK

Stowa putting new images up. She's certainly a looker.

View attachment 13577577


----------



## lecorbeau

Received my Stowa. Overall a good looking watch, but truth be told, I don't love it. It wears very large for 36mm, and the case feels/looks a bit cheap.


----------



## StufflerMike

lecorbeau said:


> .........and the case feels/looks a bit cheap.


Not the impression I got at Munichtime. People liked it.


----------



## pavilion

lecorbeau said:


> Received my Stowa. Overall a good looking watch, but truth be told, I don't love it. It wears very large for 36mm, and the case feels/looks a bit cheap.


do you have other Stowa watches? does the "cheap feeling" come from the comparison with other Stowa (Flieger, Antea) or other brands?


----------



## lecorbeau

pavilion said:


> does the "cheap feeling" come from the comparison with other Stowa (Flieger, Antea) or other brands?


My Limes, another German watch in a similar price category, is the clear winner in terms of quality.


----------



## commanche

lecorbeau said:


> My Limes, another German watch in a similar price category, is the clear winner in terms of quality.


Could you take pic of them side by side? I am a fan of Limes too.


----------

